# Reason for no egg laying?



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there a reason why my females wont lay eggs unless theres a nest? I catch my birds mating from time to time but there is never egg laying. Why is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Because they aren't hormonal enough to lay eggs. They are just mating for fun.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

I would be happy if my bird never laid any eggs while mating for fun!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Me too, Trillie.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

My George and Marshmallow mate for fun. I recently caught them mating but there wasn't any eggs. My birds don't lay eggs in the aviary unless there is a nest box but I haven't put a nest box in there ever since they fought for it.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you Everyone. Haimovfids, im glad my birds arent the only ones that do this. Everytime ive caught them mating, id break them up lol. But im sure it happens when im not home, its been going on for awhile but no eggs have been laid. Back when i had JUST females, thats when i learned they could lay eggs without a mate. Found out it was the box i gave her at the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> My birds don't lay eggs in the aviary unless there is a nest box


I wish all birds would be this smart.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> I wish all birds would be this smart.


Lordy, don't I wish! More than once I've had my retired breeders defend the corner of the cage because the shadow there was too inviting. :facepalm:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cockatiels are known to mate for pleasure, so they must've been doing it for pure enjoyment rather than with the intent to reproduce.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

let's hope my birds will come to this state soon! For now, we end up with EGGS, even when box wasn't there.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Omg i could just imagine. Im so happy my females wont lay eggs. If only we had a reproductive on/off switch like them. Lucky birds!!! lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

